# HILFE!wie mache ich am besten professionelle icons?



## ROMEO (20. Februar 2002)

hat jemand tipps?
bitte helft mir!!!

danke im voraus
take care 
gruss 
romeo 

______________________________________________ 

http://WWW.FLASHBATTLE.DE 
[Flash / Webdesign Community & Developer`s Page]


----------



## Christoph (20. Februar 2002)

freehand von macromedia oder PS6


----------



## Shiivva (20. Februar 2002)

was meinst du mit icons?
das, was ich darunter verstehe, macht am einfachsten in einem Icon-Programm wie Microangelo.
Man kann das ganze auch in PS machen, dann auf grossem Zoom (nicht 1600, sondern etwas weniger), transp. Hintergrund, so dass man Kästchen für Kästchen zeichnen kann.


----------



## ROMEO (20. Februar 2002)

*danke für den tipp*

hast du zufällig das proggi iconforever!?DRINGEND!!??

was is 404? 

danke im voraus 
take care 
gruss 
romeo 

______________________________________________ 

http://WWW.FLASHBATTLE.DE 
[Flash / Webdesign Community & Developer`s Page]


----------



## suid (20. Februar 2002)

*Re: danke für den tipp*



> _Original geschrieben von ROMEO _
> *
> was is 404?
> *



das....nur schöner


----------



## Hagi (20. Februar 2002)

*ich hab icon4ever*

jope ich hab icon4ever irgendwo.. müsste es aber suchen  

ne ich such mal kurz wadde *G*

.................

*such*

shi.. ich find die cd nicht mehr... hmm mom

ich schau auf der website nach *G*

yeah gefunden 

hier schau ma':

icon4ever 

da kannst du downloaden

much fun


Hagi


----------



## Sir Dodger (20. Februar 2002)

@ROMEO

ich denke es wird erstmal VIEL, VIEL wichtiger sein, wenn Du Dir erstmal gedanken zu den Icons machst, bevor Du einfach darauf los malst !

Wie z.B.

- Was will ich damit aussagen
- Soll das Icon Animiert sein
- Passt das Icon zum Programm / Website
- Was sagt es über das/die Programm / Website (stiel richtung)
- Konservativ / Progressiv ?

sind nur so ein paar Punkte die mir da einfallen, bevors losgehen sollt !

MfG

Sir Dodger


----------



## ROMEO (20. Februar 2002)

*ok*

habs alles

iconforever,microangelo und
http://www.icoshow.de
waren ganz hilfreich

danke für eure hilfe

take care
gruss
romeo

Flashbattle.de 
[Flash / Webdesign Community & Developer`s Page]


----------



## Hellknight (21. Februar 2002)

Jo die beste Lösung für Icons finde ich ist Mircoangelo 5.5.

Kostet auch nicht viel.


----------

